# Reptiles in North Wales



## Tops (Apr 26, 2007)

There seem to be loads of reptile places in South Wales but I've searched everywhere and can find nothing for North Wales. 
Does anyone know of a reptile house, shop or somewhere I can go and see captive snakes up there? All I could find is the North Wales Raptor and Reptile Sanctuary (NorthWales Raptor and Reptile Sanctuary) but I don't think they allow visitors.
(and i mean somewhere besides the Mountain Zoo in Colwyn bay.)


----------



## charliet (Mar 24, 2007)

There's a new one open in oswestry Reptile Express - Tel: 01691 661400 and I'm sure there is another one in colwyn bay, but I haven't bookmarked it so cant help! Sorry!


----------



## Tops (Apr 26, 2007)

That is more of an online store. I think thats the main problem. Most breeders seem to work from home. I need somewhere I can actually go and see snakes myself.
I have a slight phobia i need to get over. I dont wet myself or anything I'm only really worried about biting. I just think that being near snakes and seeing them would help


----------



## brittone05 (Sep 29, 2006)

Try The living rainforest in Rhyl - will try to find the details fr you this evening


----------



## Tops (Apr 26, 2007)

Thanks ive not heard of that


----------



## Tops (Apr 26, 2007)

Thanks ive not heard of that
found the website though The Living Rainforest


----------



## Iliria (Jan 19, 2007)

red dragon reptiles imn conway, i'll get you the address


----------



## Tops (Apr 26, 2007)

Iliria said:


> red dragon reptiles imn conway, i'll get you the address


Found some details on them thanks Red Dragon Reptiles -
They are only about 35 miles from my mothers house so might be good


----------



## yellow_rat_gal (Mar 24, 2007)

Whereabouts in wales are you?


----------



## snakelover (Dec 17, 2006)

i live in n.wales, been to both that have been said, try fish n bits, in abergele, and abbeys pets also in rhyl, the living rainforest is the best out of all the shps i have been to in n.wales.


----------



## Tops (Apr 26, 2007)

yellow_rat_gal said:


> Whereabouts in wales are you?


Not too far from Caernarfon


----------



## snakelover (Dec 17, 2006)

cool, i not far from caenarfon also...bangor.


----------



## Tops (Apr 26, 2007)

snakelover said:


> cool, i not far from caenarfon also...bangor.


I'm about 20 mins away from Bangor. i dont live there though its where my family live. I visit quite regularly though.


----------



## yellow_rat_gal (Mar 24, 2007)

We live in Aberystwyth, I was gonna suggest you could possibly come down and spend the day here in our reptile room, handle snakes and stuff... But it might be a bit of a distance!


----------



## Tops (Apr 26, 2007)

yellow_rat_gal said:


> We live in Aberystwyth, I was gonna suggest you could possibly come down and spend the day here in our reptile room, handle snakes and stuff... But it might be a bit of a distance!


Yeah it would be a bit of a trek. Thanks for the thought though.


----------



## yellow_rat_gal (Mar 24, 2007)

It's ok. We seem to have a lot of people locally stopping by just to see the snakes at the moment! I'm thinking we should start charging entry!! lol


----------



## Tops (Apr 26, 2007)

yellow_rat_gal said:


> I'm thinking we should start charging entry!! lol


Heh or at least make them clean the vivariums


----------



## yellow_rat_gal (Mar 24, 2007)

We had some people round the other day and I jokingly said on the phone (was actually a bit drunk) a few nights before they could bring us a 6-pack as thanks, and they did! Was so lovely


----------



## Tops (Apr 26, 2007)

yellow_rat_gal said:


> they could bring us a 6-pack as thanks, and they did! Was so lovely


Result! sounds like your on to a winner :no1:


----------



## Iliria (Jan 19, 2007)

i'm near caernarfon too


----------



## Tops (Apr 26, 2007)

Iliria said:


> i'm near caernarfon too


Near like where?
I don't actually live IN Caernarfon. My family are in Pontllyfni
and where do you go for all your reptilian needs?


----------



## snakelover (Dec 17, 2006)

*Iliria lives in RaF Valley, and llanfairpwl........gogogock :?*


----------



## Tops (Apr 26, 2007)

snakelover said:


> *llanfairpwl........gogogock :?*


.... near pringles then 

RAF....... hmm Ive heard about them people


----------



## Iliria (Jan 19, 2007)

i'm not raf though i just live there.... i thought snakelover lived in valley
i'm prob wrong though


----------



## Tops (Apr 26, 2007)

Its a nice area
needs more reptile places though


----------



## Iliria (Jan 19, 2007)

definately, theres only 3 paces on the island you can even buy mice


----------

